# Cairns get together



## Magpie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hiya's peoples, just been talking in chat (as we are wont to do) and the talk is of an APS Cairns trip / get together.
There's a few of us willing to billet people, we are thinking sometime in April (school hols maybe) with the main events held over a weekend.
Any interest?


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 8, 2007)

Interest


----------



## frankc (Feb 8, 2007)

as i said,i have some rooms for people and land for camping


----------



## Magpie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wrasser!!!!
That was quick


----------



## stary boy (Feb 8, 2007)

me im comming


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 8, 2007)

I heard Cairns being typed! 

I will be fine for a place to stay and will be able to offer transport to and from the City if anyone opts to stay in town.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 8, 2007)

me toooooo


----------



## Magpie (Feb 8, 2007)

Would Easter suit people?


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice good break from work already, Easter is fine by me. Housemate will be home so I don't have to worry about animals.


----------



## nuthn2do (Feb 8, 2007)

Very tempting Magpie, i could do with a lengthy road trip.


----------



## Clairebear (Feb 8, 2007)

depends which weekend of those hols. goin to sydney to see Bela Fleck and dave matthews during that week. but otherwise i'd be interested!


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 8, 2007)

Cairns and the Tablelands is heaven, I love it and will eventually move there, I worked up there on assignment for about a month at a time, it is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (The pizzas at Dunwoodies and the pastas at the Villa Romano are to die for. There used to a little restaurant on McLeod St called Al Capones that had a great atmosphere (great waitresses too!) but is closed now.

(Sorry, just had to get that off mychest! LOL)


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

I have space for up to 15 tents, and enough for two in my bed and one on my couch (lots land but small house).

Herping can be done every night at my house  see Frogs of Wrights Creek!!!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 8, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I have space for up to 15 tents, and enough for two in my bed and one on my couch



What are you thinking Slim6y?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 8, 2007)

if this rain keeps up, i wont be going anywhere!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

Bryony said:


> What are you thinking Slim6y?



haha... *tapping nose*


----------



## gaara (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd go...But well...I just have a feeling that Slimy would drug me and have his dirty way with my sweet young body


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

gaara said:


> I'd go...But well...I just have a feeling that Slimy would drug me and have his dirty way with my sweet young body



Yu don't need drugs for that.... look into my eyes, look into my eyes, not around my eyes, into my eyes.....


----------



## jordo (Feb 9, 2007)

Since stary has kindly offered me a plane ticket to Cairns I'll be there!
(thanks stary you're a true friend) 
And I'll bring all the bins and buckets I can find so I can go get me some water


----------



## stary boy (Feb 9, 2007)

sure buddy ill just pull it out of my back pocket... see you there LOL


----------



## stary boy (Feb 9, 2007)

oo and i second the water... ill bring my watering can


----------



## Bryony (Feb 9, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> if this rain keeps up, i wont be going anywhere!




But we will save of flights 
Now who has a boat?


----------



## stary boy (Feb 9, 2007)

i have a blow up paddle boat


----------



## Magpie (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a boat, who has a motor?:evil:


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 9, 2007)

That would be a top idea. I will definitely add that into the calender. Best start saving.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 9, 2007)

OK, so we'll say Easter.
Weather dependent we'll try and do some herping over the main weekend, Fri / Sat / Sun.
We'll have some BBQ's and stuff like that too.
If anyone wants to organise a reef trip they're welcome too, not my scene.
If you want to come and want to stay with one of the APS members, pm them. So far myself, slim6y and frankc have put our hands up.


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 9, 2007)

sounds good magpie, just a shame i'm going the other way in march, my holidays will be all used up, if i was closer i'd put my hand up, lol


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 9, 2007)

Hell Yeah, giddy up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## gaara (Feb 9, 2007)

bah, with so many of you jerks going how could I not go?  Slim6y, prepare me a couch, post haste!


----------



## stary boy (Feb 9, 2007)

i believe i have slime bags couch on hold LOL


----------



## stary boy (Feb 9, 2007)

but im sure he wouldnt mind sharing the bed with you Gaara he said himself theres rroom for 2 LOL


----------



## Bryony (Feb 9, 2007)

lol
I bags a room!

ha ha ha ha i said it first 

So who's place is having the massive party?


----------



## stary boy (Feb 9, 2007)

magpie i think


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2007)

Magpie for party mine for multiple fights over bedding arrangements by the sounds of things!

And mine for a party maybe the next night???


----------



## stary boy (Feb 9, 2007)

i dunno about the rst of you but im sleeping in the shed


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2007)

the shed??? haha... do i have a shed??? I guess i do, you can sleep with the eastern browns in the shed then i haha... (only kidding, they're taipans).

There is shelter in the back porch if we get matresses and sleeping bags, anyone can choose to sleep there, you won't get cold that's for sure...


----------



## stary boy (Feb 9, 2007)

mmm toads


----------



## gaara (Feb 9, 2007)

i say we determine rights to beds by conducting drunken gladatorial fights


----------



## jordo (Feb 9, 2007)

Come on guys have a proper crack and just stay up all night


----------



## gaara (Feb 9, 2007)

if you bring the crack Jordo im sure we'll be up all night


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2007)

gaara said:


> i say we determine rights to beds by conducting drunken gladatorial fights



i suggest the females don't do gladitorial fights tho, it's not lady like at all. I suggest they do nude jelly wrestling


----------



## jordo (Feb 9, 2007)

gaara said:


> if you bring the crack Jordo im sure we'll be up all night



Oh I'll bring it don't worry about that, just waiting for stary to send me my plane ticket


----------



## stary boy (Feb 9, 2007)

i gotta get my own somehow jordo lol good luck with that


----------



## Bryony (Feb 9, 2007)

slim6y said:


> i suggest the females don't do gladitorial fights tho, it's not lady like at all. I suggest they do nude jelly wrestling


 
And nude jelly wrestling is lady like?
What kind of ladies do YOU date? 

And as for you gaara i have bagsed a bed, so with all the maturity i possess.....ner ne ner ne ner ner


----------



## stary boy (Feb 9, 2007)

can i share with you bry  LOL


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2007)

can i share with you bry and stary.... hey.. wait - it's my bed... "shotgun"


----------



## stary boy (Feb 9, 2007)

lol slimy i think you should be able to curl up at the end....


----------



## gaara (Feb 9, 2007)

oh yes, smelly girl feet - THATS hot....  you're in slim


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd be happy with a pillow in the gutter but if you guys still have floods up there i suppose that would out of the question.

Simone.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 10, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I'd be happy with a pillow in the gutter but if you guys still have floods up there i suppose that would out of the question.
> 
> Simone.



I'm more than happy to supply you with the gutter, but don't push ya luck with the pillow 

I think I should have a spare tent by then if the other houses are full. But you might wanna bring ya own pillow!


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 10, 2007)

LOL Sounds fair enough to me, thanks buddy.

Simone.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 10, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I'd be happy with a pillow in the gutter but if you guys still have floods up there i suppose that would out of the question.
> 
> Simone.


 

aww you can share a bed with me and stary


----------



## stary boy (Feb 10, 2007)

we'll squish in, no funny business bry!! LOL!


----------



## gaara (Feb 10, 2007)

what happens in cairns will stay in carins


----------



## stary boy (Feb 10, 2007)

HAHAH gaara you goose


----------



## Bryony (Feb 10, 2007)

stary boy said:


> we'll squish in, no funny business bry!! LOL!


 

We should be telling you that missy!


----------



## stary boy (Feb 10, 2007)

ME!!!  what funny business do i get up to??? LOL


----------



## coatesy (Feb 11, 2007)

Good o Slim6Y. We woul be happy to offer a bedroom and lots of tent space. Also happy to offer transport to & front airport & city. Mrs works for car rentals may be able to offer 10%(or more) discount on vehicles.


----------



## coatesy (Feb 12, 2007)

You can all bunk in with us!! remeber the Littlest in the the bed always wins! Roll over!1 Ha Ha you all sleep on teh floor I WIN~!


----------



## coatesy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am soooo Drunk antoher Rum thank you !!!would you liekt o join!! Nut house we are all nuts here.


----------



## stary boy (Feb 12, 2007)

hahah a @ coatsy you better have rum for me when i come up!!


----------



## coatesy (Feb 12, 2007)

ha ha will be getting a still when i get back from sea and will have a batch ready to go by then... lots of rum....


----------



## stary boy (Feb 12, 2007)

yay you welcome to share the bed then


----------



## Bryony (Feb 12, 2007)

So.....have we got a date set?
Need to ask the boss for time off


----------



## slim6y (Feb 12, 2007)

Easter holidays - as i am a teacher gives me more time off... but that's my suggestion. 

Do we have a 'numbers' count?

Looks like we have four houses available...


----------



## stary boy (Feb 12, 2007)

well i dont have a life so im easy for any date lol


----------



## Bryony (Feb 12, 2007)

Me me me me me!!!!!
I'm coming....if i get the time off


----------



## stary boy (Feb 12, 2007)

i second that... time off from my hectic schedule ... i think its safe to say im comming bank account permitting


----------



## Bryony (Feb 12, 2007)

Need a date 

Easter is from 6th - 9th of April.....so........


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds more like an orgy than a herping APS weekend


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 12, 2007)

Wrasse said:


> Sounds more like an orgy than a herping APS weekend



Don't i wish!!!!!

Even better if alby and hugsta were to come along.

Simone.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 12, 2007)

Did we ever say it was an APS weekend?? haha... actually we did.. so keep your mind on the task at hand which includes looking at various australian reptiles in the tropics!


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyway, looks like I won't be able to make it.

Have a heap of fun though, you will all adore Cairns.


----------



## gaara (Feb 12, 2007)

I cant let you losers have all the fun; I'll be there.


----------



## frankc (Feb 12, 2007)

well,I have two spare rooms at my place. Also an acre of land for camping and I hear there are alot of death adders near my land,so I heard. Great river to swim in minutes from the land great view down the valley.All are welcome.Can pick up and drop off at the airport and help you get around while you are here.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 12, 2007)

Is this what is called Cairns hospitality?

This is going to be so much fun!!!!!


----------



## stary boy (Feb 12, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Need a date
> 
> Easter is from 6th - 9th of April.....so........


 
works for me... who else?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 12, 2007)

hehe.. works for me.. wait, im already here!

Anyhow, just wanted to say if you're thinking of coming up - but hadn't decided perhaps check my spaces site for pics of Cairns etc... or...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=48853

Just upped some pics from Cairns Tropical Zoo - which could be a possible visiting point (huge olive python there!)


----------



## stary boy (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## hugsta (Feb 13, 2007)

I would love to go to Cairns, but due to work commitments probably won't be able to go. Would have been nice to meet up with a few new members and also catch up with some of the older ones as well.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## gaara (Feb 13, 2007)

damn, who will be my big spoon now?


----------



## stary boy (Feb 13, 2007)

ahaha it just occured to me easter... wont wanna leave flights till the last minute cause they will like triple in price lol


----------



## Bryony (Feb 13, 2007)

Awwwww huggy bear 

Well I'm defiantly going to go skydiving while i am there and reef diving  ....any other takers


----------



## stary boy (Feb 13, 2007)

i dunno about sky diving bry lol but ill swim... in a blow up pool


----------



## Bryony (Feb 13, 2007)

stary boy said:


> i dunno about sky diving bry lol but ill swim... in a blow up pool



Ya big wuss 
Wheres your sense of adventure!!!!!

Jumping out of planes is fun


----------



## gaara (Feb 13, 2007)

why even waste time getting up in the air when you can play "pin the tail on the taipan" for free, with triple the adrenaline?


----------



## stary boy (Feb 13, 2007)

gaara said:


> why even waste time getting up in the air when you can play "pin the tail on the taipan" for free, with triple the adrenaline?


 

or you could swim in a blow up pool!!


----------



## hugsta (Feb 13, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Awwwww huggy bear
> 
> Well I'm defiantly going to go skydiving while i am there and reef diving  ....any other takers


 
Sorry Bry, :cry: I would love to go, I would even go diving with you......all 3 types that I can think of........:shock: :lol:


----------



## gaara (Feb 13, 2007)

lol oh my


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 13, 2007)

muff


----------



## gaara (Feb 13, 2007)

chuff


----------



## Bryony (Feb 13, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Sorry Bry, :cry: I would love to go, I would even go diving with you......all 3 types that I can think of........:shock: :lol:




Ooow huggy bear!
You will even go reptile diving?

:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Feb 13, 2007)

i wanna say the other sort of diving but for fear of infraction I am subsequently refraining myself from doing so!


----------



## stary boy (Feb 13, 2007)

i had a big old cry to mother todfay and now shes paying for half my ticket LOL


----------



## hugsta (Feb 13, 2007)

You guys all have a warped twisted sick sense of humour......I was refering to scuba diving skydiving and free diving, you know without scuba equipment......LOL :shock:  :lol:


----------



## stary boy (Feb 13, 2007)

hahah SUURREEE you were!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 13, 2007)

Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns  Cairns :d Cairns


----------



## stary boy (Feb 13, 2007)

hahah a YAY @ bry


----------



## slim6y (Feb 13, 2007)

Cairns  Cairns  Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns Cairns  Cairns 

Just correcting Bry's deliberate mistakes


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 13, 2007)

cans cans cans cans cans cans cans cans cans cans cans! yay for cans!!!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm all booked in and paid for 

w000ty b000ty


----------



## slim6y (Feb 16, 2007)

WOOOOOWHO... Party party party... With Bry....


----------



## Bryony (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn straight!
*dances*


----------



## stary boy (Feb 16, 2007)

im not comming  stupid snake got sick and vet bills instead of plane tickets  o well one day


----------



## nocajudo (Feb 17, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Awwwww huggy bear
> 
> Well I'm defiantly going to go skydiving while i am there and reef diving  ....any other takers


 
ill def sky dive with ya


----------



## frankc (Feb 25, 2007)

so how many are coming?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

nocajudo said:


> ill def sky dive with ya



Yay  lets all go jump out of planes!!!!



frankc said:


> so how many are coming?



Well definably meeeeeeeee


----------



## Magpie (Mar 3, 2007)

Well so far it looks like Bryony is the only non-Cairnsian making the effort.
Just to clarify....
The plan is that if anyone from down south (or even up north) wants to make the trip, free accomodation.
We will have one get together, probably a BBQ at a venue to be confirmed where everyone will be expected to attend.
We will do herping and sight-seeing, transport supplied.
And if anyone wants or organise any trips to the reef or anything touristy, that's fine too 
I have a fully self-conatined granny flat going begging, slim has spare rooms and frankc has camping available, we might even go camp out at frankc's block one night i we get enough interest.
So please reply here o pm me if you are coming, details will be informed by phone or pm, not on the public forum.


----------



## hornet (Mar 3, 2007)

i'll see if i can make it aswell


----------



## slim6y (Mar 3, 2007)

It is good to see some interest from the south... but there's all our westerners and NTers that could make the journey if they wanted. 

We're all looking forward to it up here (and Bryony... and maybe Hornet)... There is so much to see and do - and many of you have expressed interest in visiting the far north with the amount of herping available... not to mention the legendary Magpie will be doing a seminar on Herping in the Tropics... I'm looking forward to that seminar - bikkies and tea provided! Thanks Mags!!!


----------



## Magpie (Mar 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> It is good to see some interest from the south... but there's all our westerners and NTers that could make the journey if they wanted.
> 
> We're all looking forward to it up here (and Bryony... and maybe Hornet)... There is so much to see and do - and many of you have expressed interest in visiting the far north with the amount of herping available... not to mention the legendary Magpie will be doing a seminar on Herping in the Tropics... I'm looking forward to that seminar - bikkies and tea provided! Thanks Mags!!!


 

Pumpkin scones mate, this is Qld


----------



## Bryony (Mar 5, 2007)

YAY!!!!! Scones!


----------



## Bryony (Mar 14, 2007)

The 3 week count down till my arrival begins!

20 more sleeps ​


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 25, 2007)

I want to go! *sooks and stamps foot*
But noooooooo you guys had to pick a collection of dates that I cannot attend. *sulks*
Have fun Bry..


----------



## stary boy (Mar 25, 2007)

bry are you the only one going LOL


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 25, 2007)

She is going to have alot of fun.


----------



## stary boy (Mar 25, 2007)

I wanna have alot of fun


----------



## gaara (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll bet you do


----------



## Bryony (Mar 26, 2007)

Only 9 days to go


----------



## Bryony (Apr 2, 2007)

Its on like donkey kong!!!!


----------



## Bryony (Apr 4, 2007)

Its 4am and i'm about to catch the airport shuttle to CAIRNS!!!!!!!!

WOOOOO HOOOOOOO

See you all real soon


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2007)

WOOOOOOWHO!!!

See you soon (I thinks)


----------



## Lucas (Apr 4, 2007)

WOOOOOOHHOOOOOOOOOOOO, its 8am and I'm working and its cold


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2007)

Woooowho it's 8:13 am and if you add 8 and 13 together it's about 10'C off of the current 8:13 temperature sucker... oh, and I'm on holiday... oh... and I am looking at the world heritage rainforest and thinking... I wonder if I should venture up there right now....


----------



## Lucas (Apr 4, 2007)

and I forgot to add, I'm second day back at work after 4 weeks off. Tasmania is nice though

Add 8 and 13 together and then take away the 8, thats probably the temp here


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2007)

How did you go in tassie? Which head do you talk to?


----------



## Lucas (Apr 4, 2007)

The left head mostly.

Tassie was amazing. Loved it. So much wildlife and amazing forests. Food was average and the west coast was crap though.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds exactly like NZ... Except two NZ cities won the best places in the world to live (5th place tied equal Auckland and Wellington) the closest Aussie place was 9th... Sydney I think...


----------



## Lucas (Apr 4, 2007)

ha, sydney isn't good at all


----------



## gaara (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmph, speak for yourself!


----------



## FAY (Apr 4, 2007)

wwwoooohhhoooo its 8.58 am....tomorrow I will be on holidays for 3 weeks yyyiiipppeee!!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> wwwoooohhhoooo its 8.58 am....tomorrow I will be on holidays for 3 weeks yyyiiipppeee!!



You should have come to Cairns!!!


----------

